

Show HN:Inc.'s 5000 into beautiful Infographics by industry - shahocean
http://www.sagarshah.co/visualization-inc-s-5000-companies-indusry/

======
poseid
so, is this a pie chart with hovering parts? on a quick look, I can't get this
working. Also, I would be interested to hear more about your goals or the
implementation choices that you did. Thanks!

~~~
shahocean
Basically you wont be able to click on it as I have not entered more data yet.
What I did was just grab data from Inc.'s website and put it on Infogram (took
5-7 minutes). I am planning to add all data with revenue and market share but
it will take some time.

